# How long is the Bible?



## saintcasper91

Cómo decir "How long is the Bible?" en español por favor..

Gracias


----------



## italki

Yo diría : "Que grande/extensa es la Biblia"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

saintcasper91 said:


> Cómo decir "How long is the Bible?" en español por favor..
> 
> Gracias



¿Es una pregunta? Un poco de contexto ayudaría.


----------



## saintcasper91

¿Hace falta contexto?..

Es una pregunta muy sencilla!

No sé si estoy de acuerdo con la respuesta de italki..

¿Alguien más?..


----------



## Agró

¿Qué extensión tiene la Biblia?
Más chapuceramente:
¿Cómo de larga es la Biblia?


----------



## saintcasper91

Mmm, vale.

Y luego la respuesta sería algo como: "La biblia tiene ____ de larga/de extensión" ¿?


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

saintcasper91 said:


> Cómo decir "How long is the Bible?" en español por favor..
> 
> Gracias



_*¿Qué tan extensa es la Biblia?*_

Así lo diría.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

saintcasper91 said:


> Mmm, vale.
> 
> Y luego la respuesta sería algo como: "La biblia tiene ____ de larga/de extensión" ¿?


----------



## Nightyume

saintcasper91 said:


> Mmm, vale.
> 
> Y luego la respuesta sería algo como: "La biblia tiene ____ de larga/de extensión" ¿?



Yo diría como respuesta _La biblía tiene X páginas _*o* _La biblía tiene X número de palabras._


----------



## Oldy Nuts

saintcasper91 said:


> ¿Hace falta contexto?..
> 
> Es una pregunta muy sencilla!
> ...


Claro que hace falta contexto, a pesar de ser de estructura muy sencilla. Para mí, el que formula la pregunta podría estar interesado, entre otras cosas, en:



el número de páginas/palabras/letras de una determinada edición de la Biblia
el largo del ejemplar de la Biblia que tenemos a la vista
cuántos años tiene la Biblia

Y mis dotes adivinativas no me permiten deducir, sin más contexto, lo que tiene en mente la persona que formula la pregunta.


----------



## saintcasper91

Cuando digo "How long is the Bible?' Me refiero al número de páginas.

El largo del ejemplar de la Biblia que tenemos a la vista = How accessible is the Bible (o algo así)
Cuántos años tiene la Biblia = How old is the Bible


----------



## Pinky_Typhoon

_¿Qué tan larga es la Biblia?
¿Qué tan extensa es la Biblia?_

Alternativamente, _¿Cuántas páginas tiene la Biblia?_ ("How many pages does the Bible have?", creo...?)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

El número de páginas de *la* Biblia es un concepto sin sentido, ya que hay numerosas versiones e incontables ediciones en muchísimos idiomas de este libro. Por cierto, lo mismo vale para "How long is *the* Bible?", si se interpreta "how long is" como "cuántas páginas tiene").

El largo de este ejemplar de la Biblia = the length of this copy of the Bible; i.e., How long is *this* Bible?

Y concuerdo en que mi tercera interpretación está muy sujeta a discusión, así que no insisto en ella. Lo que me interesaba es recalcar la importancia del contexto, en este caso ausente y considerado innecesario por el autor de la pregunta original, aunque otra persona que pregunte "How long is this Bible?" bien podría estar interesada en el número de palabras del texto mismo, que permanecería invarable al reimprimir el mismo texto pero en otro tamaño o usando otro tipo de letra.


----------



## saintcasper91

Vale, entonces concluyo que es necesario formular una pregunta un poco más 'precisa' en español..

¿Cómo dirías 'How long is this Bible?' en español? Sin hacer una pregunta sobre el número de páginas, palabras etc. ¿Cómo traducirías la palabra 'long'? ¿Hay alguna manera de hacerlo?


----------



## Omada

Se podría preguntar "¿Qué extensión tiene la Biblia?" y se podría contestar con el número de palabras, de capítulos, de versículos o de páginas, o todo a la vez...


----------



## testoduro

Omada said:


> Se podría preguntar "¿Qué extensión tiene la Biblia?"  se podría contestar con el número de palabras, de capítulos, de versículos o de páginas, o todo a la vez...



Agreed. The phrase ¿_qué tan extensa..._ is apparently in common use in South America but it sounds *extremely* odd in Spain's Spanish.


----------



## aztlaniano

Also:
¿De cuántos libros se compone esta Biblia? (Eg., does it include the Apocrypha, or not?)



italki said:


> "Que grande/extensa es la Biblia"


That would be understood as ¡Qué grande/extensa es la Biblia!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Personalmente, me resulta difícil entender esta insistencia en reemplazar una pregunta muy precisa ("¿cuántas páginas tiene este ejemplar de la Biblia?") por una absolutamente imprecisa ("how long is the Bible?"). Si alguien me preguntara "¿_qué extensión_ tiene *la* Biblia?", así sin más, tendría que pedir que me aclararan lo que se desea saber. Por lo demás, también tendría que pedir una aclaración si la pregunta fuera "¿que extensión tiene este ejemplar de la Biblia?", pues de ninguna manera asociaría en forma automática "extensión" con "número de páginas". En ninguno de los dos casos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Aztl, yo opino que italki no se fijó bien en dónde está el único signo de interrogación del mensaje original, y por tanto pensó que la consulta se refería a una afirmación y no a una pregunta...


----------



## aztlaniano

Oldy Nuts said:


> Personalmente, me resulta difícil entender esta insistencia en reemplazar una pregunta muy precisa ("¿cuántas páginas tiene este ejemplar de la Biblia?") por una absolutamente imprecisa ("how long is the Bible?"). ...  de ninguna manera asociaría en forma automática "extensión" con "número de páginas". En ninguno de los dos casos.


En cambio, en inglés, si preguntas "How long is that book you're reading?" la respuesta normal sería el número de páginas, ej, "Three hundred and twenty-five pages," o "It's 325 pages long."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

"How long is that book that you are reading?" es una pregunta muy diferente. Es más precisa e incluye más contexto que la escueta "How long is the Bible?" no incluye. Y contexto es lo que pedí desde el principio, y sólo recibimos en el mensaje #11.

Y para ser franco, no se me ocurre una manera inequívoca de expresar "How long is the book that you are reading?" en español sin hacer referencia al número de páginas, palabras o lo que sea. 

Lamento ser tan cabeza dura.


----------



## Mackinder

My suggestion: "¿Cuán larga es la Biblia?" In this case, "cuán" means the same as "qué tan".

¿Cuán adorable es tu gatito? ¿Qué tan adorable es tu gatito? How cute is your kitty?

¿Qué tan divertido es tu amigo? ¿Cuán divertido es tu amigo? How funny is your friend?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cómo traducir en general expresiones del tipo "how xxxx" se está discutiendo aquí

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2677953

donde se han hecho notar las diferencias regionales, especialmente entre ambos lados del Atlántico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Oldy Nuts said:


> Y para ser franco, no se me ocurre una manera inequívoca de expresar "How long is the book that you are reading?" en español sin hacer referencia al número de páginas, palabras o lo que sea.


A mí me pasa lo mismo. Podría preguntar o contestar con naturalidad si un libro es largo, muy largo o corto, pero si tuviera que preguntar o afirmar algo más preciso, pregunto o afirmo echando mano al número de páginas (es una novela de más de trescientas páginas, por poner un ejemplo).
Saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

aztlaniano said:


> En cambio, en inglés, si preguntas "How long is that book you're reading?" la respuesta normal sería el número de páginas, ej, "Three hundred and twenty-five pages," o "It's 325 pages long."



Después de leer el último mensaje de Adolfo me asalta una duda. ¿No sería también en inglés "short/medium/long/very long" la respuesta normal a la pregunta "How long is that book that you are reading?"? Pregunto porque para poder responder por ejemplo "It's 325 pages long", debería empezar por verificar el número exacto de páginas. No creo que sea "normal" que una persona tenga siempre en la mente dicho número, aunque sí pueda tener una idea aproximada de él, como "around 300 pages".


----------



## loudspeaker

Porque está implícito en la pregunta. No hace falta incluir 'many pages'. 


How (many pages) long is1984 By George Orwell?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

loudspeaker said:


> Porque está implícito en la pregunta. No hace falta incluir 'many pages'.
> 
> 
> How (many pages) long is1984 By George Orwell?



Lo que me hace aún más difícil encontrar un equivalente en español que sea inequívoco pero que no mencione el número de páginas, si éso es lo que realmente se desea preguntar.

Simple curiosidad: ¿cuál sería tu respuesta _espontánea_ en inglés a la pregunta inicial ("How long is the Bible?"), o a la que explicita lo implícito ("How many pages long is the Bible?")?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Oldy Nuts said:
			
		

> Lo que me hace aún más difícil encontrar un equivalente en español que sea inequívoco pero que no mencione el número de páginas,


En mi barrio no lo hay. Nadie preguntaría cuántas páginas es de [adjetivo] un libro. Preguntamos si es largo o corto, o derechamente cuántas páginas tiene. Se sobrentiende que la respuesta va a ser aproximada.


----------



## ACQM

Agró said:


> ¿Qué extensión tiene la Biblia?
> Más chapuceramente:
> ¿Cómo de larga es la Biblia?



Creo que la pregunta original también es chapucera y coloquial "¿Cómo es de larga la Biblia?" sería la mejor opción, así, sin precisar la formalidad del texto y el tipo de respuesta que se espera. Otra cosa es que Oddy Nuts tenga razón en que dependiendo de la edición y bla, bla, bla, pero se trata de traducir la pregunta, no de juzgar si es o no acertada.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Como se dice en la discusión que cité, es "cómo es de..." a ese lado del Atlántico, y "qué tan...." a éste. Parece ser que "cuán..." se usa en ambos lados, pero a un nivel más formal. En este caso sería "¿Cuán larga es la Biblia?", pregunta que me considero incapaz de responder sin más contexto.


----------



## loudspeaker

Oldy Nuts said:


> Simple curiosidad: ¿cuál sería tu respuesta _espontánea_ en inglés a la pregunta inicial ("How long is the Bible?"), o a la que explicita lo implícito ("How many pages long is the Bible?")?




En realidad, yo no preguntaría así si quisiera saber el número de páginas que tiene la Biblia pero bueno, mi respuesta espontánea, como no tengo ni idea, sería la siguiente:

  Search me.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

loudspeaker said:


> En realidad, yo no preguntaría así si quisiera saber el número de páginas que tiene la Biblia pero bueno, mi respuesta espontánea, como no tengo ni idea, sería la siguiente:
> 
> Search me.


Gracias por confirmarlo. 

Por acá diríamos _a mí, que me registren_. O bien, _ni idea_.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

testoduro said:


> Agreed. The phrase ¿_qué tan extensa..._ is apparently in common use in South America but it sounds *extremely* odd in Spain's Spanish.



And not only in South-America, but also in North-America.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

nocturnoinvernal said:


> And not only in South-America, but also in North-America.


Ver mis mensajes #23 y #30.


----------



## Keahi

La verdad es que es una pregunta un poco extraña. Supongo que ha usado La Biblia como podría haber usado de ejemplo cualquier otro libro, sin embargo como ejemplo La biblia no es adecuada, ya que todo el mundo sabe que es muy extensa.
Yo creo que naturalmente se preguntaría ¿Qué tan extensa es...? o ¿Cuán extensa es...?
Yo no uso "¿qué extensión tiene?" porque me da la sensación de estar preguntando por las dimensiones, pero esto es particular de mi punto de vista.
Yo, por lo menos, no uso "grande" para referirme al número de páginas o lo largo de un libro, debido a que mi maestra de primaria siempre nos decía "V dentilabial", no "V chica".
Y escribía en la pizarra B y luego *B*, pues esto viene a cuento porque se venden Biblias de 5mm de tamaño. En general, hablando de cualquier libro, ¿Cuán grande... se refiere siempre a tamaño. 
¿Cuán grande es ese libro?, ¿entrará en tu mochila?
¿Qué tan largo es ese libro? Corto, me lo leí en dos patadas.
Si me preguntan a mí ¿Qué tan larga es la Biblia?
Instintivamente respondería "Es muy, pero que muy larga".


----------

